# Office Power Pole



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hubbell Pac Pole


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's 2 to try,

http://www.google.com/url?url=http:...bI1FmA&usg=AFQjCNEYalvWPQ7fDH24IQyCPYB63WFsrg

https://www.google.com/url?url=http...7Gddrw&usg=AFQjCNFZqJ2hV5EIzio0AXQdbIZc4pflgw


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Supply house??


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

We always get our power poles from D&P custom, they are not what I would call good, but I'm assuming they are cheap, considering I have been penny-pinched with those jobs right down to fasteners.

I have gotten a good shock when someone at their third world factory wired a hot to the armored jacket, which was supposed to be an IG whip.


----------

